# die before birth, help!



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

Hello.
My Epipedobates laid eggs and they were born.
For several months, the tadpoles are not born, they die in the egg.
The eggs are laid on thick. Very dark eggs. The tadpoles develop rapidly but were swollen belly and die.
What's going on?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

what are you supplementing the parents food with, and what are the temps in your viv?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

They appear cloudy. The mother frog, either because she is a young age/not bred for long and/or lack of supplementation (namely Vitamin A, which creates strong tissue), contributes to this. High temps will also produce this result. 
George's questions relate to these things.


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

The temperature is about 24 º C
is true that mothers are young, it may be so, but with another female did not happen.
I give Herpetal Anphib and liquid vitamins every 10 days, although a month ago that I do not give liquid vitamins.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

dendro_21 said:


> The temperature is about 24 º C
> is true that mothers are young, it may be so, but with another female did not happen.
> I give Herpetal Anphib and liquid vitamins every 10 days, although a month ago that I do not give liquid vitamins.


 
Often that is a result of insufficient vitamin A being supplied by the female during egg formation. The insufficient vitamin A disrupts the development of the pronephros (the pre-kidney) and the embryos die as a result before hatching. 

Your supplementation rate is too low to supply sufficient vitamin A for the frogs. Under those situations, it s recommended that an additional vitamin A source be provided to the frogs. You can try dusting more frequently or use a specific product to supply the vitamin A (for example the Repashy product (see Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL :: Vitamin A Plus - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center) one to four times a month, or a human grade vitamin A supplement that contains retinyl palmitate or retinyl acetate). Once the eggs begin to develop normally, then you can just use the main product. 

Ed


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks Ed!
I was very clear!
I will do this to see if they improve.
thank you very much everyone!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

dendro_21 said:


> Thanks Ed!
> I was very clear!
> I will do this to see if they improve.
> thank you very much everyone!


It can take up to a couple of months before you see improvement but it should occur. 

Ed


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Ed, I recently started using the repashy A (about every two weeks) and was wondering if I am supposed to be dusting a normal amount of flies with it, or just a portion of their normal feeding?

thanks, tommy


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jdooley195 said:


> Hey Ed, I recently started using the repashy A (about every two weeks) and was wondering if I am supposed to be dusting a normal amount of flies with it, or just a portion of their normal feeding?
> 
> thanks, tommy


When I use it, I dust the normal portion of the flies. Others may do it differently. 

Ed


----------



## PatEmig09 (Oct 13, 2009)

Do you leave the eggs in the tank? I always remove eggs from my tanks even if they are laid on a leaf. I just snip off the egg covered leaf and put it on a petri dish. I also mist my eggs daily to prevent molds, fungus, etc.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

PatEmig09 said:


> Do you leave the eggs in the tank? I always remove eggs from my tanks even if they are laid on a leaf. I just snip off the egg covered leaf and put it on a petri dish. I also mist my eggs daily to prevent molds, fungus, etc.


The symptoms of the issue in this case are pretty clear.. the swelling of the abdomen, is classic for insufficient vitamin A.. It doesn't have anything to do with leaving the eggs in the tank or pulling them. 

Ed


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

Ok
my Pumilio also happens the same
Is it strange that happens to me with the two species?
with my first Epipedobates Anthonyi never happened to me, were born about 60 frogs.
But these are young, are the first eggs laid.

No meeting in Spain Rephasy vit A.


----------



## bronz (Jul 29, 2008)

Repashy products are available in Europe now, you should be able to order from one of the Dutch or German sites for quick delivery.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

if you can't find these products in europe there is a supplier here in England,
Repashy Super Foods
Stu


----------



## dendro_21 (May 29, 2011)

Ok!
thanks!
my friend will go to a frogday in Alemany and he will buy repashy


----------

